# Spring Flounder Run?, is it the same as Fall?



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

Do the flounder return in the spring in a run like they do in the fall? When is a good time to start looking for them?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Now.
very very silly shallow Leading back to the bayous and cuts.


----------

